# why didn't the dwarves help?



## j0n4th4n (Dec 25, 2002)

why didn't the dwarves help in the war of the ring?

and all the other humans, like men of Bree, Dale, Woodmen etc?


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 25, 2002)

If you read the Appendices, you'll find that the Dwarves of Dale and Erebor as well as the Elves of Lórien, just at the same time as the battle of Pelennor, were attacked simultaniously by Sauron, with forces largelt superior in number; Rohan was attacked too, but the Ents killed most of the Orcs.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 25, 2002)

and the Bree men were pansies!!!  nah j/k, they were all at war, but i didnt know that Rohan was invaded again?!


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 25, 2002)

it wasn't invaded; the Ents stopped the Army before it could enter Rohan.


> ‘Hoom, well, that is fair enough,’ said Treebeard; ‘for to be sure Ents have played their part. And not only in dealing with that, hoom, that accursed tree-slayer that dwelt here. For there was a great inrush of those, burárum, those evileyed - blackhanded - bowlegged - flinthearted - clawfingered - foulbellied - bloodthirsty, morimaite - sincahonda, hoom, well, since you are hasty folk and their full name is as long as years of torment, those vermin of orcs; and they came over the River and down from the North and all round the wood of Laurelindórenan, which they could not get into, thanks to the Great ones who are here.’ He bowed to the Lord and Lady of Lórien.
> ‘And these same foul creatures were more than surprised to meet us out on the Wold, for they had not heard of us before; though that might be said also of better folk. And not many will remember us, for not many escaped us alive, and the River had most of those. But it was well for you, for if they had not met us, then the king of the grassland would not have ridden far, and if he had there would have been no home to return to.’
> ‘We know it well,’ said Aragorn, ‘and never shall it be forgotten in Minas Tirith or in Edoras.’


 (chap 6 book VI)


----------



## j0n4th4n (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rúmil _
> *If you read the Appendices, you'll find that the Dwarves of Dale and Erebor as well as the Elves of Lórien, just at the same time as the battle of Pelennor, were attacked simultaniously by Sauron, with forces largelt superior in number *



did they win?


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 26, 2002)

*DON'T TELL HIM!!!!!*

Get a copy of Return of the King and READ IT, Johnathan! We could tell you "yes" or "no", but Tolkien's a better storyteller than the rest of us (including Peter Jackson).


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 26, 2002)

lol evil answer Eledhwen, but a good one, i wont say a word!

Thôl


----------



## krash8765 (Dec 26, 2002)

yes but there was also dwarves out of the iron and hills and blue mountains who were untouched by the War of the Ring. Surely they would of heard of the war and sent forces to minas tirith but i dont know if they were of the line of durin, thats why they might of not helped.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 26, 2002)

well the Iron Hill Dwarves would have been in battle with Erebor as they were close by!


----------



## j0n4th4n (Dec 27, 2002)

lol i haven't read the apendices yet


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by j0n4th4n _
> *lol i haven't read the apendices yet *


Then what are you wainting for?!!!   READ THEM!


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 28, 2002)

*It's Appendix A part III - Durin's Folk*

and it's a great read!


----------

